# Once in a Blue Moon . . . .



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2015)

. . . . you can learn something from a stupid monkey. Knowing that @Brink's song postings often have a hidden meaning, I went digging after his most recent posting of The Marcel's smash hit Blue Moon. Sure enough, the monkeyman was trying to tell us to witness the blue moon which appeared in the skies Thursday night. My wife and I always watch the sunset of the evening and so we did see the blue moon, except we just didn't know it. Since they aren't actually blue, and neither of us really knew what constitutes a blue moon, we just figured it was a regular moon rise. Those monkeys ain't as dumb as we thought we can learn a thing or two from them about nature.

FYI (those like me and my wife that didn't really know what a blue moon is) a blue moon is the second full moon in one month. The next one doesn't happen until January 31st, 2018.

Interesting Blue Moon Factoids

Those of you who do not follow the What Music Are You Listening To Now thread are missing out on a fun way to become educated about the world in which you live; behold, a recent lesson being given by Professor Brink about the moon . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for that bit of cranial enrichment Kevin. 

Now I get to break it to my daughter that the moon will not actually be blue tonight and that she should have gotten off her duff when my lovely wife told her to go outside and see how bright the moon was.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Thanks for that bit of cranial enrichment Kevin.



You can thank the Brinkster - I would have never known unless he had posted the song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 31, 2015)

Now the old saying "once in a blue moon" makes more sense as well.

Thanks @Brink 

I have been educated so my day is now complete. Only if I could just take the rest of the day off.


----------



## Brink (Jul 31, 2015)

And youse guys think I'm just a pretty face and hot piece of tail-less.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2015)

I saw it this morning driving to the office at 5:00, it was extremely bright!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 1, 2015)

Looks blue to me....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 1, 2015)

Yup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2015)

That ale was mentioned in the link. Bet it's way too hoppy for me - I don't dig hoppy. I've had that Sierra Pale Ale years ago and man that stuff was bad but some of the Sam Adams varieties are not drinkable IMO. Do you like that Blue Moon stuff?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 1, 2015)

It's not hoppy at all...next time you're out at a bar or restaurant try a glass. They put a slice of orange on the rim to enhance the flavor. It's one of my favorite beers..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't think it's hoppy at all.
It's wheat beer, very cloudy when poured in clear glass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 1, 2015)

Blue Moon Rocks IMO. Gets a bit heavy but has a great flavor. Love it with steak seasoned with salt pepper and celery seed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 1, 2015)

Try a blue moon and a dunkin donuts Bavarian cream donut

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 1, 2015)

Brink said:


> Try a blue moon and a dunkin donuts Bavarian cream donut


Sounds like parts of a song. All you need now is a beach, a hangover and possibly missing a shoe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Brink doesn't wear shoes...he steals em and tosses up onto the power wires. So, next time you see shoes hanging from the wires, brink was there...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Brink said:


> Try a blue moon and a dunkin donuts Bavarian cream donut



Doughnuts and beer? Hmm....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2015)

Brink said:


> Yup
> 
> View attachment 84460





 


Me pappy always warned me drinkin would put a monkey on my back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 2, 2015)

Monkies and coconut...
Yuck and double yuck


----------

